#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-18
<Aginor> yuck, snow
<Aginor> south island?
<thumper> aye
<ajmitch> sigh, lp doesn't make it easy to search all bugs via the api. understandable but annoying
<lifeless> ajmitch: how so ?
<ajmitch> lifeless: searchTasks() is only available on a bug target, from what I can see
<lifeless> ajmitch: you might try launchpad.bugs.searchTasks
<lifeless> if that doesn't work its an artifact of the api autogeneration not a deliberate limitation
<ajmitch> yeah I'd tried it
<ajmitch> AttributeError: 'BugSet' object has no attribute 'searchTasks'
<ajmitch> lifeless: seems to be a limitation, I found the bug to 'me too'
<mwhudson> what's a good e-reader type thing for android?
<mwhudson> that works with a nz phone
<mwhudson> oh kindle is available
<Atamira> what one is good for an iphone clone
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> evening
#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-19
<ibeardslee> umm afternoon
<Atamira> what a beautiful day
<Atamira> absolutely beautiful
<Atamira> a tad chilly ..but still beautiful
<ibeardslee> it is nice out there, sadly I'm inside ripping up icky carpet off the concrete floor
<ibeardslee> rot in the walls will be ignored for now, at least until I have the funds (or the bank does) to deal to the exterior as well
<Atamira> mildew sucks
<Atamira> tho, icky carpet is worse
<ibeardslee> already spent about $40k doing 1/2 the house
<ibeardslee> 3/4 of the raming in one wall was replaced
<ibeardslee> s/raming/framing/
<ajmitch> sounds expensive
<ajmitch> the house is reasonably old, or did it just rot from the inside out?
<ibeardslee> yeah the other side of the house has the plumbing got the kitchen and the upstiars bathroom
<ibeardslee> 80's
<ajmitch> bit of a worry that you're having to replace framing
<ibeardslee> the sheets of hardiplank don't seem to have been joined properly and have moved over the years
<ibeardslee> water has been driven in through the small cracks
 * ajmitch hopes it's been sealed properly this time :)
<ibeardslee> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibeardslee/3055596888/in/set-72157605601881033
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: the walls that have been done, yes
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: ugh, bad luck on that
<ibeardslee> yeah
<mwhudson> whereabouts are you?
<ibeardslee> j'ville
<mwhudson> hopefully not completely exposed to the wind then i guess?
<ibeardslee> exposed enough that I blame the wind for moving the house enough for cracks to appear and then driving the water in
<hads> That sounds annoying.
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning all
#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-20
<chilts> morning (just)
<snail> morning
<Atamira> morena
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-22
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-04-24
<Atamira> mornin
<fennng> 早
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-16
<ibeardslee> yeah the version upgrade via apt-get update && apt-get  dist-upgrade
<ibeardslee> is just asking for trouble
<snail> trying that now
<mwhudson> the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade is not what one thinks it would be at first
<mwhudson> or at least, it isn't what _I_ thought it would be at first
<snail> mwhudson: i completely agree
<ojwb> if you mean apt-get upgrade vs apt-get dist-upgrade, it's just that the latter can remove packages isn't it?
<ibeardslee> nope
<ibeardslee> upgrade upgrades existing packages
<ibeardslee> dist-upgrade "also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages
<ibeardslee> "
<ibeardslee> .. .. so yes I suppose it can remove packages
<ibeardslee> but the key with dist-upgrade is that it'll also install new dependancies
<ibeardslee> a dist-upgrade will upgrade linux-image but will also install linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic when it's time comes
<ibeardslee> whereas an upgrade would only update linux-image
<mwhudson> yay for wifi-related oopses
<mwhudson> when is precise being released again? :)
<thumper> mwhudson: very soon
<thumper> thursday week
<thumper> UK time
<thumper> so Friday morning most likely
<mwhudson> a fantastic time to find a new crash!
<mwhudson> hopefully it's an old problem that just happens every six months or so
<mwhudson> not a new problem in today's kernel...
<hads> Things seem to be working okay here currently.
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<snail> mōrena
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> ohh .. a tweet from Zareason .. Just opened up orders to NZ! Anyone in NZ can order thru zareason.com Use coupon code KIWI for $50 off shipping (for $300+ orders)
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: yeah, it's nice to read of them opening up shop in wellington
<ibeardslee> The CEO is in Wellington next Tuesday.
<ajmitch> so I heard, he should pop in on irc :)
<ajmitch> or is it cathy on the about page that's the CEO?
<ibeardslee> She
<ajmitch> right
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> who is opening in wellington?
<ibeardslee> ZaReason
<mwhudson> oh nice
<ibeardslee> they also now sell into NZ (with a discount on shipping)
<ibeardslee> https://twitter.com/#!/zareason/status/192337524889366528
<ajmitch> I'm guessing having a local shop will avoid hassles with customs & gst that you'd have if you order from their US site?
<ibeardslee> yeah I imagine so.  Still don't know what stock levels they are planning on having etc
<ajmitch> good timing though, as I was just pricing up buying a new desktop
<ajmitch> for a desktop it may still be easier for me to buy the parts from somewhere like ascent
<ibeardslee> you can also get desktops without windows from silicon systems in Wellington
<kcj> Morning.
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<hads> Depending on how they (Zareason) ship you Internationally you could be up for a decent hit of fees with the GST too.
<hads> Clearance fees are minimum $40 up to around $140, not including the GST on the full price including shipping.
<ibeardslee> oops?
<ibeardslee> hads: yeah that'd be something that could workout more 'interesting' that expected
<ajmitch> hads: that's why I thought a local shop would avoid those fees directly?
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> didn't someone here order from zareason a while ago?
<ojwb> thumper maybe?
<ibeardslee> someone from work ordered one today
<chilts> morning
<chilts> ojwb: great quote - "I do believe that he takes too much pride in the brevity of his work" - Mr. Talbot, my geography teacher at age 14
<chilts> hehe
<ojwb> that was on my school report
<chilts> heh, I remember my IT teacher saying that my answers were, whilst correct, too terse!
<chilts> I was thinking, well, that sounds good to me :)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-18
<hads> ajmitch: Yeah, a local shop would fix that as you'd be paying GST anyway.
<ojwb> though not the clearance fees
<ojwb> and if you're gst registered...
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> say that ZaReason shop, when its gonna be open on the website anyone know?
<Atamira> i wanna get my partner a laptop, preferably with ubuntu already on it
<ibeardslee> You can order from the website now, to be delivered to NZ
<Atamira> mmm
<ibeardslee> we've had one guy from work already do that, and we have another couple looking at doing the same in the next few days.
<ajmitch> hopefully there's enough demand here for the local shop
<ibeardslee> yeah. the pricing will have to be competitive because "Battery Life: Up to 3 hrs." sure as hell ain't
<ajmitch> maybe people looking for a cheap system to put a pirated copy of windows on :)
<ibeardslee> meh, I look foor good systems that I don't have to pay for any copy of windows
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: not everyone is like you, though
<ibeardslee> aye, this is true, there can only be so much awesome in the world ;)
<ajmitch> I don't think we could handle another you
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<hads> morning
<snail> i've been hearing about a wellington-based (volunteer-run) art gallery that has some ubuntu machines installed and is now having problems maintaining them. is there a back story here? any hints who might have installed these machines?
<ibeardslee> do you know the gallery's name?
<snail> i think it's http://www.enjoy.org.nz/ ?
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-19
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> damn ;)
<chilts> heh
<chilts> you beat me about 98% of the time though :)
 * ibeardslee sets his monday morning alarm for 4am
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-20
<lifeless> who was it that has trouble getting operating-system-less hp's ?
<lifeless> http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-1204-lts-server-be-certified-supported-hp-proliant-systems may interest them
<ojwb> wasn't the issue getting the in NZ?
<ojwb> ibeardslee had managed to get ascent to do some models on request, at least at one point
<lifeless> ah yes ibeardslee
<lifeless> so, nz/worldwide, not so different :P
<ojwb> i may have misunderstood, but I thought it was already possible to get them without windows elsewhere more easily
<ojwb> at least for some values of elsewhere
<ojwb> i've not been totally impressed with the linux support for the hardware on my hp laptop TBH
<ojwb> the wifi card crashes the kernel fairly quickly, at least in 64 bit mode
<lifeless> ojwb: preinstalled linux, or after-purchase install ?
<lifeless> I ask, because the ubuntu certified stuff usually has had those bugs ironed out during the certification process
<lifeless> (and the fixes rolled into the next Ubuntu release)
<ojwb> well, this one I bought with windows sadly. as I needed a machine quickly
<ojwb> but bdale says hp are meant to test with linux internally, so I was kind of surprised
<ojwb> a friend in the UK has the same model, but it has a different wifi chipset and works fine
<ojwb> i wonder if the issue is that the driver is fine with a 32 bit kernel
<mwhudson> "morning"
<ojwb> oh, and it came with a USB DVB-T stick, which sometimes fails to initialise for a recording, but maybe that's a mythtv issue
<hads> mythtv does have issues.
<ojwb> hads: ideas welcome - the log just says something like "failed to initialise" which isn't much help
<hads> No ideas sorry, I just know it has issues :)
<ojwb> i'm going to update to precise soonish, and I might try to debug a big harder then
<ojwb> s/big/bit
<ojwb> olly: enjoy your trip?
<ibeardslee> lifeless: getting the proliant servers etc without Windows is easy
<ibeardslee> most servers go that way
<ibeardslee> the workstations and laptops is the hard thing to get sorted
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-21
<chilts> afternoon
<lifeless> are there any open source groups that meet up in rangiora ?
 * lifeless misses having folk to hack with 
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> https://twitter.com/#!/ZaReasonNZ
<ajmitch> nice, hopefully they'll have some nz prices up soon :)
<ibeardslee> one of the guys here did a bit of hunting and found a review that claimed they were a rebadged 'compal'
<ajmitch> yeah I recall hearing that
<ajmitch> quite a few smaller laptop manufacturers sell rebadged hardware
<ajmitch> since I imagine it'd be quite an expense to set up tooling for all the cases & various specific bits
<ibeardslee> yup
<hads> morning
<hads> Big name people do it too.
<hads> According to Wikipedia Compal are the second biggest laptop manufacterer after Quanta.
<kcj> Also, morning.
<snail> i just ingested http://researcharchive.vuw.ac.nz/handle/10063/2131
<ibeardslee> snail: need a stomach pump?
<snail> ibeardslee: nah, i just restart the JVM periodically
<chilts> morning :)
<mwhudson> morning
<snail> http://vacancies.vuw.ac.nz/positiondetail.asp?p=6113 come work with me
<ibeardslee> using koha?
<snail> ibeardslee: it would be interesting to ask that question at the job interview (but probably not)
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-15
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> man I hate Colin Craig
<chilts> he's on the TV now
<ibeardslee> not worth the effort in hating.
<ibeardslee> although I'd probably get quite ranty/hatey if I was watching it.
<ibeardslee> on the plus side, a win for human rights eh?
<chilts> you're totally right
<chilts> not worth the effort, but yeah, just a comment when he was on TV, doesn't usually occupy much of my mind
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morena
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> morning
<snail> looks like i just $600 from internetnz to spend on a tablet. looking for recommendations of one good for (a) wireless connection to linux machines (b) editing xml (c) editing wikis
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> mornign
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-19
<chilts> olly: you're famous : http://google-opensource.blogspot.co.nz/2013/04/google-summer-of-code-veteran-mentors.html
<chilts> veteran
<chilts> I bought a poppy earlier today, let me know if you see any of it :)
<olly> chilts: wow, surprised the list isn#t longer
<olly> ah, that's just people who bothered to fill in the survey
<chilts> heh
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-20
<chilts> afternoon
<gravez> http://www.upworthy.com/this-new-zealand-politician-unleashes-one-of-the-funniest-gay-marriage-speeches-on-record-2?g=2
<gravez> can you please sell us this guy for our parliament?
<G> gravez: pretty sure he's got a not for sale label on him ;)
<gravez> G, he probably wont come here not even for a million $ :/ unfortunately.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-21
<Atamira> morning all
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<lifeless> morning
<snail> morning all
<hads_> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-14
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-16
<kcj> Morning.
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> crappy morning up here today
<ibeardslee> yeah not that flash here either
<hads> Has been for the last two weeks here.
<hads> Morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-13
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-14
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-15
<olly> morning
<hads> Set up self hosted calendar and contacts sync last night, pretty close to no Google usage now.
<chilts> hads: who are you using for email? self-hosted or someone else?
<hads> Self hosted, have been for >15 years or so.
<chilts> nice
<chilts> I did at one time
<hads> I look after a dozen VMs anyway so it's not really much more effort.
<G> yeah, self-hosted is imo the way to go, what are you using for Calendar?
<hads> Radicale, I tried setting it up quite a while ago but didn't have much success, a couple versions later it seems to work.
<hads> Proxied through nginx for SSL and authing against dovecot IMAP
<G> ahhh that sounds good
 * G wonders why Chorus have decided to cause two DLM reboots in the last day for
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-17
<hads> I'd kind of suck that Android can't just work with a ICS file directly for a read only calendar.
<hads> s/I'd/It's/
<hads> I'm incorporating the MBIE NZ Public Holidays calendar as I had before through Google Calendar. I can just put it on the server and grab it through Radicale but it's silly that you can't just import it directly.
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-19
<atamira> morning all
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-04-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<atamira> morning
<hads_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-04-19
<chilts> lunchtime
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-04-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-04-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-04-22
<ibeardslee> xenial upgrade in progress
<hads_> I upgraded my laptop this morning. It broke a little way in and I finished it with apt-get -f install and apt-get dist-upgrade
<ibeardslee> here goes the reboot .. workstation not the server
<ibeardslee> yay
<olly> slow reboot!
<ibeardslee> did a few sanity checks before opening this screen session again
#ubuntu-nz 2017-04-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-04-18
<ibeardslee> http://www.zdnet.com/article/where-does-the-ubuntu-linux-desktop-go-from-here/
<ibeardslee> more on the unity -> gnome .. most interesting is that it refers to 17.11 (not 17.10)
<ibeardslee> and I would have thought that 17.11 would be aimed to default to gnome to start ironing out the bugs BEFORE the LTS.
<olly> i guess it depends how much custom stuff they add
#ubuntu-nz 2017-04-20
<olly> morning
<atamira> morning all
#ubuntu-nz 2017-04-23
<olly> morning
